# Confessions from an Addict



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

As I lifelong Hardwater guy, I've got to come clean & confess. Yesterday (Thursday 1/23), me & Evinrude58 Carl hit Nimmy at C-1. It's the very first time I was with anyone who had a rope tied around his waist with a 50ft tail just in case he went in. Smart move by Carl. Wish I had thought of it.

Though I've learned to read ice just as good as most experienced hardwater guys, yesterday's ice was the worst I've ever been on... 2.5-3" at best... And it wasn't good, hard, solid, clear ice. The ice didn't look good or feel strong... or ver safe. 
_*
I confess: It was treacherous.*_ As I gingerly walked out to meet Carl, I could sense the ice wasn't good at all. Certain types of "cracks" one hears while stepping forward really perk your ears & tighten your nerves. Even though we fished less than 100yds from the boat dock, we were still in 9-11ft of water. We didn't move much.

Water started accumulating around my holes and soon I was in 1/2"-3/4" of water around me.. _*The ice was starting to sag. NOT A GOOD FEELING.*_ Cautiously I moved to a another spot and within 5 minutes, the water on the ice was surrounding me again. Our skeptical ice was turning to dangerous, deteriorating, soft ice..

I had originally planned to fish after sunset, but my conscience was telling me it was time to go. We only fished a couple of hours.. 1pm-3pm.

_*IN REALITY, WE SHOULDN'T HAVE BEEN ON IT.*_, but the urge to be on the hardwater is difficult to ignore.
Yesterday's hardwater experience was thoroughly enjoyable, but dangerous as well. I said a prayer as we loaded our vehicles and spent another hour at the parking lot jawing & telling stories. I even had a nice, fat stogie.

Truth be told: I didn't want to go swimming again. _Besides, I didn't wear my Speedos._


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> As I lifelong Hardwater guy, I've got to come clean & confess. Yesterday (Thursday 1/23), me & Evinrude58 Carl hit Nimmy at C-1. It's the very first time I was with anyone who had a rope tied around his waist with a 50ft tail just in case he went in. Smart move by Carl. Wish I had thought of it.
> 
> Though I've learned to read ice just as good as most experience hardwater guys, yesterday's ice was the worst I've ever been on... 2.5-3" at best... And it wasn't good, solid, clear ice. The ice didn't look good or feel good._* I confess: It was treacherous.*_ As I gingerly walked out to meet Carl, I could sense the ice wasn't good at all. Certain types of "cracks" one hears while stepping forward really perk your ears & tighten your nerves. Even though we fished less than 100yds from the boat dock, we were still in 9-11ft of water. We didn't move much.
> 
> ...


Ah that ice is like rubber John you were just giving it a good stretch! I’ve got an image in my head of Carl out there with a rope around him  Great Idea for sure .But If I would have rolled up an saw Carl out there with that rope on I woulda been rollin! Don’t feel to guilty those who would shame you for being out there don’t know what it’s like to have a true addiction!  Good stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Remove walleye and add ice.

I've had this hanging in my office for years.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I went in with my cousin 30 years ago in the exact same conditions. Thin ice that had water boiling out of the hole as we fished because we couldn't wait to get out there. Well after an hour or so we were surrounded by water and I still remember the feeling of the ice sinking under me as I sat on my bucket. We went in in coveralls, boots and many layers of clothes because did I mention it was also 14 degrees that morning? Still don't know how I got back on top the ice. I remember looking back hopping by cousin made it out and thank god he did. On the plus side with so much clothing on it took 30 seconds before the cold water hit the skin. My clothes froze solid on the walk home.
We were very lucky that day, only thing I lost was my favorite ice fishing bucket.
Kinda shook my head when everyone was trying to out do the next guy being out on the ice so soon but I wouldn't be saying anything you guys don't already know. Its dangerous and your lucky if you get a second chance as we did.
We never went out again without at least 4" of solid.
Think I've told this story on here before...


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Now I have only been ice fishing for 7 years but in that time I have been on the ice about 200 times. During that time I have learned a lot from others especially John and Dave. To be fair the conditions weren't good yesterday but truthfully part of why I did the rope was to see if it was practical or if it would get tangled into everything. It worked out pretty good and really didn't cause any problems so it is something I may do more often. As John said he was making pools around him but I didn't as I probably weigh 50 pounds less than him. I also didn't hear creaking when I moved around like John did, so weight was definitely an important factor in the safety factor.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you catch any fish?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yep., see pics on HWD Chronicles Deranged Thread


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Back in the 90's we drove to PIB, kinda crazy. You need to be careful out there


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

In 2014 and 2015 people drove to PIB


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

drl149 said:


> In 2014 and 2015 people drove to PIB


I always told my son when they would drive by in a truck with no doors on it, that they were making a beer run.
We’d see them drive by south to CSP. Then a few hours later, they would roll on back to the island.
This was back in the in the ‘05-‘10 era


----------

